# Ice conditions on the rivers



## fishfray (Jul 30, 2013)

I was planning on coming up to fish the rifle and other small Huron Tribs for steel or whatever bites on teusday. It's a long drive for me, so I was wondering if there is any ice on these rivers. I'm assuming no, but I'm not sure of the weather you have been having.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Drove up 23 yesterday they were all open.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the help. One more thing, does anybody know a good bait shop near the rifle that sells spawn bags and/or fly fishing tackle?


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Frank's Great Outdoors


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't know about some of the of the other tribs, but I'd be a little concerned about the Rifle. I cancelled a trip there on Saturday, because it got down to 7 degrees on Saturday morning, and 10 degrees on Friday morning in West Branch. It's too bad they took down the temp gauge on the USGS site, but if you look at the gauge height, and CFS on the site, you can see the readings bouncing around. That's usually a sign that the river is making ice. When I was checking the river 2 weeks ago, it wasn't as cold, and there were big chunks coming down, and significant shelf ice in some of the slower areas. It may be open in some spots, as witnessed by other members here, and it's supposed to be warmer the next couple of days, so you may be ok. Just thought I'd give you a heads up what I've experienced recently, in case you were thinking of going elsewhere. Good luck wherever you end up.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

When I used to live there I fished on the river all winter long. You had to be careful in some spots but it worked for me. I caught some really nice steelhead in the winter too.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the help, I may end up just going to steelhead alley (ohio). I do want to explore the rifle and Tribs for trout season though.


----------



## steelyphil (Feb 10, 2010)

Just FYI, we were up there Saturday and there was anchor ice all over the bottom and shelf ice in most spots. You may want to look to fish elsewhere over the holiday - I know I am!


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

fishfray said:


> Thanks for the help, I may end up just going to steelhead alley (ohio)...


Funny you say that, because that's where I ended up going on Saturday, after I woke up and saw the temps in West Branch. It was a good decision, as the water was in good shape, and I didn't have to worry about ice down there. Ended up landing 4 in the river that I fished. Sounds like they've been having decent success down there this winter so far. Good luck!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

A buddy of mine tried to fish the Rifle Saturday, but there was too much slush coming down for fishing to be possible. He fished other nearby rivers, and didn't do anything productive.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

After that cold snap and snow in November, a warm-up in December like we've had, used to really load up the browns in certain NE tribs. This would be prime to get those pigs. Sure miss the decent runs that happened even 7-8 years ago. Noodle rod, 5lb Max and 20lb browns :coolgleam.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice, I ended up fishing Ohio and got my first ever steelhead


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> After that cold snap and snow in November, a warm-up in December like we've had, used to really load up the browns in certain NE tribs. This would be prime to get those pigs. Sure miss the decent runs that happened even 7-8 years ago. Noodle rod, 5lb Max and 20lb browns :coolgleam.


I tried yesterday, but the rain made it pretty damn miserable. That and pretty cloudy water conditions didn't help me any.


----------

